# Ok for movers to use a power drill to re-assemble furniture?



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

I hired movers in my recent move.

I noticed that they used a power drill to insert screws to my furniture when reassembling. It seemed that although his intention was to put the screws back into the existing holes, he didn't drill down the screws into exactly the same spots.

In contrast, during my previous moves, other movers used Phillips screwdrivers to insert screws into the existing holes.

My concerns with using the power drill are below:

1) leaving more holes (most likely somewhere next to the existing holes);

2) the screws may move due to potentially bigger holes;

3) Difficult to take out the screws when disassembling the furniture during a future move.

Is it normal for movers to use a power drill to insert screws (to reassemble furniture)? Would it be better to use Phillips screwdrivers?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

A power drill is just a powered Phillips screw driver.

Unless they are totally incompetent, I wouldn't worry about it.

It's been a long time since I used a manual phillips screw driver....long time.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

There are those that shouldn't be allowed to have power anything in their hands and you were just introduced to some of those people. 

Power drivers are a great tool when used correctly but these are the groups that must use that power to its full potential by forcing a screw even it squeaks, binds and twists off.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I use a drill with a clutch for this kind of operation. You can set the clutch to avoid over driving and stripping out wood screw holes.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

PoleCat said:


> I use a drill with a clutch for this kind of operation. You can set the clutch to avoid over driving and stripping out wood screw holes.


What's the next step after the clutch slips and the screw is still out a quarter inch?


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Add one click to the clutch. They are adjustable you know.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

My screwdriver set is a couple years old now, and the Phillips head drivers are still in like-new condition. My driver bits, on the other hand...

Unless they ram them in there until the wood splits, just be happy they're doing it instead of you.


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

PoleCat said:


> Add one click to the clutch. They are adjustable you know.


Is clutch part of the power drill? Could you explain what it is?


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

According the comments, it seems it's ok to use a power drill.

Next time when I move, would you recommend that I ask the movers to use Phillips screwdrivers (in order to be gentle to my furniture)?


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

No, you are micro managing. let them do the job and if they destroy anything, they will have insurance to cover them.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The clutch is part of the drill. Next time you are at Home Depot get them to show you one.

Moving is part of life and you cannot tell people what to do or they get snarky and vindictive and will do a worse job.

Wear and tear is part of life and the only way to prevent "roughness" is to DIY.

If they damage something then complain.

It is what it is.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

exactly as yuri states, theres a reason most reputable moving companys have someone who takes note of the condition pieces of furniture are in before they get loaded onto the truck..

them simply using a power tool is not reason to complain, if they are making new holes when reassembling yes, because that can weaken the intergrity of the furniture


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

HomeLearner said:


> Next time when I move, would you recommend that I ask the movers to use Phillips screwdrivers (in order to be gentle to my furniture)?


It depends what you mean by "power drill". You didn't really explain why you thought they were creating more holes or bigger holes in your furniture. If they were doing that, they have a problem, but it's a problem with technique, not tools. You haven't given us any reason to think they should be creating new holes in your furniture no matter what tool they used. Perhaps you thought they were drilling when they were simply screwing in screws?

I personally would never install anything like this with a manual screwdriver. Keep in mind that what you're calling a "power drill" is an old fashioned term, but they were probably using a modern "drill driver". The "driver" part of the name means it's used for driving screws. In other words, not this

http://toolsandmore.us/dewalt-d21009-electric-drill.aspx

But this

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200384745_200384745

You can see the numbers around the collar, which is the clutch or "tightness" setting.

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,20648103,00.html

Yes there are times when I use a manual screwdriver if I really need to be gentle and feel exactly how much pressure I'm applying, but normally furniture assembly wouldn't be one of those times. The driver clutch should be set to handle it correctly.

By the way, an experienced worker can tell the difference between the sound a clutch makes and the sound the bit makes when stripping the top of the screw. Some guys are hacks who don't bother adjusting the clutch, they just set it high and screw it in until the driver bit cams out of the screw, partially stripping the head. I don't like those guys.

If you were my customer, I'd be willing to use a manual screwdriver maybe if you paid me by the hour, not the job. And I'd be going very, very slowly too, because the human arm can only screw so many screws before getting tired. I'd guess an assembly job would be priced from 2 to 3 times more if manual screwing were required.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

framer52 said:


> No, you are micro managing. let them do the job and if they destroy anything, they will have insurance to cover them.


Who on earth would want to go through that process and attempt to prove wrong doing just to never be compensated for the work of high speed idiots.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

When I was first starting my business and things were slow I used to help a friend of mine that was a pro mover.We very seldomly had to take anything apart to get it on the trailer.We had equipment to move about anything including grand pianos.We would take the legs off of them.I'm interested in what and why they had to take things apart as movers are usually in a hurry and want to get the job done fast and this adds time and cost for both the mover and the customer?
Most furniture of any quality is not screwed together to begin with unless your talking about a 2 piece china cabinet or a bed.
Not putting down the quality of your furniture,just saying any quality mover should be equipped for this.
Nothing wrong with a drill/driver in responsible hands.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mako1 said:


> Nothing wrong with a drill/driver in responsible hands.


You nailed it. :thumbsup: The problem is finding those hands.

The same with air impacts and lug nuts.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

About the only thing I use a hand screwdriver for is brass screws. But I use a regular screw the same size and a power driver to run in first. Then remove it and the brass one will go in easy and not strip or dig out the head.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

In the old days, the flat edge screwdriver and the Philips head screwdriver came with a shaft and a handle and a guaranteed a sore wrist when screwing in screw after screw after screw. And then comes power. Pull the trigger and zip, no sore wrist, screw in, no worriers.

NO problem unless they are putting the screw in the wrong hole.

As a similar situation, I hired a guy today to put a roof on my shed and he came with a skill saw.....but I had to tell him that unless he used a hand saw, I wouldn't give him the job. Think about it. Ron


----------



## lfrunich (Nov 9, 2014)

We have moved frequently too and I have never seen anyone use a power tool. I asked once about it and the guy I was working with, said they didn't because it was more chance for damage.

Each company is different and have separate rules. Just check your furniture and if anything is no as it was before the move, well you know what to do.


----------

